# ωρολογιακή φορά



## skol (Mar 29, 2015)

Βλέπω ότι τα λεξικά μας (ΛΝΕΓ, ΛΚΝ) δεν καταγράφουν αυτή τη σημασία του ωρολογιακού = με την φορά των δεικτών του ρολογιού (μεταφρ. δάνειο του clockwise, φαντάζομαι). Πρόκειται για παράλειψη ή μας αρκεί ο δεξιόστροφος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2015)

Στο Χρηστικό υπάρχει: *ωρολογιακός* (σπάνια): που έχει σχέση με το ρολόι, _ωρολογιακή φορά_. Δεν έχει πάντως λήμμα για την αντίθετη, ανθωρολογιακή φορά.

Και το ζευγάρι δεξιόστροφος/αριστερόστροφος μια χαρά είναι, νομίζω.


----------



## skol (Mar 29, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ.
Ώστε δασεία έπαιρνε η ώρα! Εγώ είχα πετύχει μόνο την αντιωρολογιακή φορά!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2015)

Έχει πλάκα το γκούγκλισμα. Δύο ευρήματα για ανθωρολογιακός, ένα για αντιωρολογιακός. Αντίθετη αναλογία στο ανθωρολογιακή/αντιωρολογιακή, περίπου 200:400.


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Οι αστρολόγοι είχαν _ανθωροσκοπώ / ανθωροσκόπος_ για θέση διαμετρικά αντίθετα στον ωροσκόπο. Στις μέρες μας όμως έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα κάνεις περισσότερους φίλους με το *αντιωρολογιακά*.


----------



## skol (Mar 29, 2015)

Να προσθέσω ότι είμαι γενικά επιφυλακτικός στη χρήση του δεξιόστροφου/αριστερόστροφου ειδικά όταν απευθύνομαι σε θετικάριους γιατί τυχαίνει η θετική φορά περιστροφής έτσι όπως προκύπτει από τον κανόνα που δεξιού χεριού να είναι η αριστερόστροφη (όταν κοιτάμε τον αντίχειρα από πάνω, που είναι πιο βολικό!). Έχω συναντήσει αρκετούς που πιστεύουν ότι οι δείκτες του ρολογιού γυρίζουν αριστερόστροφα!

Και τα λεξικά όμως τον οριμό του δεξιόστροφου τον δίνουν με ταυτολογίες: αυτός που περιστρέφεται προς τα δεξιά. Προς τα δεξιά όμως από κάτω ή από πάνω;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 29, 2015)

skol said:


> Προς τα δεξιά όμως από κάτω ή από πάνω;


Από μπροστά.:) Κοιτάζοντας *προς* την πλάκα του ρολογιού και αρχίζοντας (για ευκολία) με τους δύο δείκτες στις 12 η ώρα. Ο ευκολότερος τρόπος (ο συντομότερος δρόμος, για να είμαι σχολαστικά ακριβής) να μιμηθεί κανείς την κίνηση των δεικτών είναι στρέφοντάς τους με το δεξιό χέρι. 

Εδώ, π.χ., όπου το διάνυσμα *φεύγει* από το επίπεδο της κυκλικής κίνησης έχουμε _*αριστερόστροφη*_ κίνηση του βέλους (και των δαχτύλων).


----------



## SBE (Mar 29, 2015)

skol said:


> Ώστε δασεία έπαιρνε η ώρα! Εγώ είχα πετύχει μόνο την αντιωρολογιακή φορά!



Εμ, από που εμφανίστηκε αυτό το h στις ξενόγλωσσες λέξεις που έχουν μέσα την ώρα;
Horlogerie (το κατάστημα ωρολογίων γαλλιστί)
Horology (η μελετη των οργάνων χρονομέτρησης)
κλπ κλπ κλπ.


----------



## skol (Mar 29, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> στρέφοντάς τους με το δεξιό χέρι.


Δεν την κατάλαβα καλά την περιγραφή σου. Αν εννοείς *προς* το δεξί χέρι, σύμφωνοι. Αλλά ξεκίνησες *από πάνω* (12 η ώρα)!


----------



## daeman (Mar 29, 2015)

...
Ο _δεξιόστροφος κοχλίας_ στο νήμα righty tighty, lefty loosey.

Δείτε και τα συστήματα συντεταγμένων.


----------



## sarant (Mar 30, 2015)

Όπως αντιαρματικός, όπως αντιύλη (σε όλους τους επιστήμονες και τους συγγραφείς ΕΦ, μόνο ο Ρένος Αποστολίδης είχε βγάλει ποιητική συλλογή Ανθύλη, δηλαδή Ανθήλη Φθιώτιδας), έτσι και αντιωρολογιακή φορά.


----------



## skol (Mar 30, 2015)

Είναι ενδιαφέρον ότι παρόμοια προβλήματα παρουσιάζει και το ζευγάρι επί (τα) δεξιά/επ' αριστερά στους Αρχαίους.
Να μια μελέτη* που υποστηρίζει ότι "επί δεξιά" στον Πλάτωνα και τον Αριστοτέλη (και ίσως και στο Όμηρο) σημαίνει αντιωρολογιακά.

* "To the Right" in Homer and Attic Greek. Alice F. Braunlich. American Journal of Philology. (1936), pp. 245-260


----------



## csar (Aug 21, 2018)

Συμφωνώ ότι το δεξιόστροφη/αριστερόστροφη είναι ασαφή και εξαρτώνται από που βλέπεις τη στροφή. 

Νομίζω ότι στο σχολείο (ή στο πανεπιστήμιο; δεν είμαι σίγουρος), το λέγαμε "ωρολογιακή"/"ανθωρολογιακή" ή περιφραστικά "κατά τη φορά των δεικτών του ρολογιού"/"αντίθετα από τη φορά...". Το "αντιωρολογιακή" πρώτη φορά εδώ το είδα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 21, 2018)

Το εύκολο είναι όταν μοιράζουμε χαρτιά: αρχίζουμε από τα αριστερά μας. Κατά τα άλλα, η φλύαρη περίφραση «κατά τη φορά των δεικτών του ρολογιού / αντίθετα με τη φορά των δεικτών του ρολογιού» παραμένει η σίγουρη λύση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 21, 2018)

csar said:


> Συμφωνώ ότι το δεξιόστροφη/αριστερόστροφη είναι ασαφή και εξαρτώνται από που βλέπεις τη στροφή.
> 
> Νομίζω ότι στο σχολείο (ή στο πανεπιστήμιο; δεν είμαι σίγουρος), το λέγαμε "ωρολογιακή"/"ανθωρολογιακή" ή περιφραστικά "κατά τη φορά των δεικτών του ρολογιού"/"αντίθετα από τη φορά...". Το "αντιωρολογιακή" πρώτη φορά εδώ το είδα.



Το ίδιο ισχύει βέβαια από το πού βλέπεις την κίνηση των δεικτών του ρολογιού, όπως θα βεβαιώσει όποιος έχει παρακολουθήσει το (χωρίς αριθμούς) ρολόι τοίχου του κουρέα στον καθρέφτη μπροστά του.

Το «δεξιόστροφα» είναι, στην πραγματικότητα, συντόμευση του «δεξιόστροφα, όπως σε ένα συνηθισμένο αναλογικό ρολόι που βλέπουμε μπροστά μας». Μπορεί να υπάρχουν κι εξαιρέσεις... :)


----------



## daeman (Aug 21, 2018)

csar said:


> ...
> Νομίζω ότι στο σχολείο (ή στο πανεπιστήμιο; δεν είμαι σίγουρος), το λέγαμε "ωρολογιακή"/"ανθωρολογιακή" ή περιφραστικά "κατά τη φορά των δεικτών του ρολογιού"/"αντίθετα από τη φορά...". Το "αντιωρολογιακή" πρώτη φορά εδώ το είδα.





drsiebenmal said:


> Έχει πλάκα το γκούγκλισμα. Δύο ευρήματα για ανθωρολογιακός, ένα για αντιωρολογιακός. Αντίθετη αναλογία στο ανθωρολογιακή/αντιωρολογιακή, περίπου 200:400.



Εντελώς ενδεικτικά, και με τις γνωστές επιφυλάξεις για τα γκουγκλοευρήματα:

"αντιωρολογιακή" (191 ευρήματα, πολλά από αυτά σε ιατρικά κείμενα, που συνήθως φυλάττουν ακόμα μανιωδώς τις χαμένες δασείες)
"ανθωρολογιακή" (75 ευρήματα)

"αντιωρολογιακός" (7)
"ανθωρολογιακός" (7)

"αντιωρολογιακό" (9)
"ανθωρολογιακό" (7)

"αντιωρολογιακού" (1) 
"ανθωρολογιακού" (0)

"αντιωρολογιακής" (27)
"ανθωρολογιακής" (7)

"αντιωρολογιακά" (74)
"ανθωρολογιακά" (65)

Ουκ εν τω πολλώ το ευ, μα ούτε και εν δασεία.


----------



## sarant (Aug 22, 2018)

nickel said:


> Το εύκολο είναι όταν μοιράζουμε χαρτιά: αρχίζουμε από τα αριστερά μας.



Δεν ισχύει πάντοτε αυτό. Στην πρέφα μοιράζουμε -και παίζουμε- προς τα δεξιά, αντιωρολογιακά.


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2018)

Φάνηκε ότι δεν έχω παίξει ποτέ πρέφα, ε; 

Βεβαίως, αυτό που εννοώ είναι ότι στα χαρτιά, παρότι το μοίρασμα ακολουθεί τη φορά των δεικτών του ρολογιού (ή την αντίστροφη) στην παραδοσιακή ανάπτυξη των παικτών γύρω από κάποιο τραπέζι, αρκεί να πούμε ότι μοιράζουμε πρώτα στον παίκτη που κάθεται στα αριστερά μας (ή στα δεξιά μας) — και ο νοών νοείτω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 22, 2018)

Και επειδή τελικά όλα είναι μια σύμβαση, επαναλαμβάνω το προ τριετίας σχόλιό μου για το τι σημαίνει το «εύκολο» δεξιόστροφα, ποια φορά δείχνει και πώς το καταλαβαίνουμε:



drsiebenmal said:


> Από μπροστά.:) Κοιτάζοντας *προς* την πλάκα του ρολογιού και αρχίζοντας (για ευκολία) με τους δύο δείκτες στις 12 η ώρα. Ο ευκολότερος τρόπος (ο συντομότερος δρόμος, για να είμαι σχολαστικά ακριβής) να μιμηθεί κανείς την κίνηση των δεικτών είναι στρέφοντάς τους με το δεξιό χέρι.
> 
> Εδώ, π.χ., όπου το διάνυσμα *φεύγει* από το επίπεδο της κυκλικής κίνησης έχουμε _*αριστερόστροφη*_ κίνηση του βέλους (και των δαχτύλων).
> 
> View attachment 4927


----------



## skol (Feb 21, 2022)

11 φορές μέσα σε λίγες γραμμές αναφέρεται ο αρθρογράφος στη «φορά των δεικτών του ωρολογίου». Είναι που δεν έχει μπει η «ωρολογιακή φορά» σε όλα τα λεξικά ή πληρώνεται με τη λέξη;


----------



## skol (Feb 21, 2022)

Βλέπω τώρα ότι είναι από την προδημοσίευση όλες οι αναφορές, άρα δεν είναι ο αρθρογράφος ο υπαίτιος, κακώς τον κατηγόρησα!


----------

